# got my nasal spray...



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

today   ......yipeee....

so excited.it says the instructions are to follow so maybe that shall be in post tomorrow.its all becoming reality now.do i have to store them in a dif way or just put it to one side?was reading the box and when i get to do it i shall be doing at 3 times aday!!!!!

hayley


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Wooohoooo!
All go-go-go for u now hunnie.Little while ago wen i was downregging but still remeber,each step is another hurdle out the way.Not sure on the nasal spray thou as i used injections just want to wish u all the best and hope this is the start of ur dream come true!!!!
Let us no how u get on chik.
Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

fantastic news

 

lots of luck

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

All set hun!!

yup, 3 times a day you do get used to it though!

Good luck!
xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck on the spray. Ul get used to it but beware.........i found this the worst part(except the 2ww). I got the worst headaches ever!
im sure ul b fine 

Alexia x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I found it fine, no side effects to note, and I was on morning and night (Synarel) and it was just stored at room temp-
Good luck
L x


----------

